# Kunstmatig, kunstzinnig, artistiek of estetisch?



## Mighis

Beste Nederlandstalige medeforummers, 

Ik probeer een stukje tekst te vertalen maar ik zit ergens in een woordgebruik vast. Ik weet dat kunstmatig gelijk is aan artificieel , maar wil dit ook zeggen dat we dit woord slechts in een technische context moeten gebruiken?

Het tekstfragment:
_Deze recitatie van Mishar is een exclusieve kunst, maar helaas gaan veel kunstmatige/kunstzinnige/artistieke/esthetische aspecten van zijn recitatie allemaal verloren bij het opnemen ervan alsook wanneer jij naar deze recitatie via de luidsprekers luistert. Dit wilt zeggen dat je een mooiere en intensievere ervaring gaat meemaken indien je zijn recitatie live beluistert._

Welk adjectief zou in deze context correcter (kunnen) zijn?

Bedankt bij voorbaat


----------



## Peterdg

"Kunstmatig" zeker niet.

Persoonlijk zou ik hier "kunstzinnig" gebruiken, maar er is niets op tegen om ook de andere twee te gebruiken.

Ik heb wel een opmerking over "recitatie"; hoewel ik het begrijp, ben ik toch even gaan kijken of het in de van Dale staat; het staat erin.

Waarmee ik maar wil zeggen dat het erg ongebruikelijk klinkt. Ik zou hier "het voordragen", "de voordracht" of "het reciteren" gebruiken.


----------



## Mighis

De recitatie is inderdaad ongebruikelijk omdat het van terminologische aard is en stemt overeen met recitation/récitation/rezitation. 

In tegenstelling tot de Franstalige, Engelstalige en Duitstalige islamologen, weet ik echt niet wat voor een woordgebruik hiervoor de Nederlandstalige islamologen hanteren. Wel, ik heb net een artikel (De Koran is meer dan een tekst, het is genieten) op de website van rijksuniversiteit Groningen gelezen waarin de schrijver "het reciteren" favorisiert maar hij bedoelt hiermee eerder een (uitgevoerde) actie m.b.t een persoon waarbij deze actie hoort, en niet de ding (recitatie) an sich. De oorsprong is _tilâwa _in het Arabisch en dit woord is een substantief, geen verbum.

Maar misschien is [lidwoord + het originele werkwoord] een substantief ?? (het eten, de kaarten) ..

Bedankt.


----------



## Mighis

Mighis said:


> _Dit wilt zeggen dat ..._


Dit wil zeggen .. (zonder t en met dank aan Thomas).


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo Mighis,

Ik wist helemaal niet dat het over het reciteren van de Koran ging. Het kan heel goed zijn dat in die context "recitatie" wel de juiste term is (maar ik weet het niet). (Ik dacht eigenlijk dat het ging over bv. een voordracht van gedichten of iets van die aard.)


----------



## Mighis

Hey Peter, 

Stel dat ik geen (Koran)recitatie zou bedoelen, is het dat normaal en goed om een substantief in een werkwoord te vertalen of kan (lidwoord+werkwoord) in het Nederlands 'altijd' een _zn _zijn?

Groetjes


----------



## Peterdg

Mighis said:


> Hey Peter,
> 
> Stel dat ik geen (Koran)recitatie zou bedoelen, is het dat normaal en goed om een substantief in een werkwoord te vertalen of kan (lidwoord+werkwoord) in het Nederlands 'altijd' een _zn _zijn?
> 
> Groetjes


Ik denk het wel; ik kan zo onmiddellijk geen uitzonderingen bedenken.


----------



## triptonizer

Hoi Mighis

Zonder pedant te willen klinken, maar ik vermoed dat tilâwa een verbaalsubstantief (maSdar) is? Dan kan je perfect vertalen met lidwoord + werkwoord. Je doet dan eigenlijk net hetzelfde als in het Arabisch: het werkwoord substantiveren. Maar dat betekent daarom nog niet dat dit altijd even elegant klinkt: at-taSlîH kán je vertalen met "het repareren, het herstellen" bv. van het horloge, in de meeste gevallen zal je echter "de herstelling van het horloge" verkiezen. Wat jouw tekstfragment betreft: het/zijn/dit reciteren klinkt niet erg vlot. Maar het lijkt me dat je eerder "stijl", "wijze van reciteren" bedoelt? Anders zou ik voor Peters "voordracht" gaan.

Als ik nog één kleine verbetering mag aanbrengen: ofwel gaan veel aspecten verloren, ofwel gaan ze allemaal verloren, niet beide tegelijk.

--Jan


----------



## Mighis

Hey Jan,

Ja! hetzij veel, hetzij alles, en niet beide. 

Het woord tilâwa is inderdaad een gerundium [_ism al-masdar_] want het past in de weegschaal van de vorm *f*i*`*â*l*a.
Ik wil niet onvriendelijk overkomen maar er is wel een verschil tussen [ism al-fi`l] (letterlijk: het substantieve werkwoord) en verbaalsubstantief [ism al-masdar]. Ik ken sommigen die het substantieve werkwoord in het Engels _verbal noun_ noemen, maar of dit correct is, blijft voor mij een vraag. Alleen weet ik dat de zgn. substantieve werkwoorden in het Arabisch bepaald of pre-gedefinieerd zijn, en dit valt min of meer te vergelijken met hulpwerkwoorden in het Nederlands. Verder is het afleiden van een substantief uit een werkwoord totaal van een andere orde.

Ik heb daarnaast véél te zeggen over _islâh/taslîh al-ssa`a_ (reparatie/herstelling v/t horloge), maar deze theorie even terzijde.

In de praktijk mogen we dus zelfstandige naamwoorden en verbaalsubstantieven in [het + verbum] vertalen. 

Nogmaals, bedankt allemaal voor jullie leerzame bijdrage.


----------



## Mighis

Eindresultaat:
_Dit reciteren van Mishar is een exclusieve kunst, maar helaas gaan veel kunstzinnige  aspecten van zijn reciteren verloren bij het opnemen ervan  alsook wanneer jij naar dit reciteren via de luidsprekers luistert. Dit  wil zeggen dat je een mooiere en intensievere ervaring gaat meemaken  indien je zijn reciteren live beluistert._


----------

